# biting my waist/stomach a lot



## josie oak (Aug 2, 2012)

hi all, my newish hedgehog Manowar is still not that keen on petting or rubbing, so to snuggle and bond with her i put her under my shirt and let her snuggle up against me. in the beginning she bit my hands a good few times but now has just about completely stopped that. when she's under my shirt, however, she likes to bite-and it HURTS because my middle is a very sensitive place. i think it's more than just a nip because when she bites i jump a little and she's literally hanging onto the skin on my belly or waist. she usually only does it once though...any idea as to the cause of this behavior? when i do use lotion it's unscented but i tend not to use lotion, so i don't know what it could be >.<


----------



## Caryn (Dec 2, 2013)

My hedgehog Bronny also bites like that. You should put a blanket on u before u put her on your tummy. If she bites don't put her away straight away because she will feel that you are rewarding her.


----------

